# Pennycress



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a field of newly fall seeded alfalfa/grass that needs some attention. I though I had gotten rid of the pennycress, was wrong. Worked the heck out of the ground last fall to get it leveled up and seem to have germinated a new flush of the stuff. Any suggestions on what to use for a herbicide?? THANKS!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How large is the pennycress?

Regards, Mike


----------



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

1-2" and growing like crazy!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

sprout said:


> 1-2" and growing like crazy!


Butyrac 200 will kill it when you spray when the Pc is around 1 inch rosette. It is not terribly expensive so even if it didn't kill it, it could sicken the plant enough to let the alfalfa and the grass get ahead of it and keep it at bay. When your alfalfa goes dormant next winter, hit the Pc early enough in the spring again.

Regards, Mike


----------

